# [V] The Book of unwritten Tales: Collectors Edition für PC wie NEU



## bundesgerd (27. März 2013)

*[V] The Book of unwritten Tales: Collectors Edition für PC wie NEU*

Wir verkaufen diese schöne Spielesammlung für den PC, ein Geschenk, dass nicht ankam.
Komplettes Zubehör ist vorhanden, keine Knicke,Risse oder Kratzer...wie neu halt. 

Mit Versandkosten 20 Euro.

USK 12, läuft unter Windows XP/Vista/7 (und vermutlich auch 8 ).

Features:
- Enthält beide Spiele: sowohl die Die Vieh Chroniken als auch The Book of Unwritten Tales
- Hochwertige Sonderverpackung in Lederoptik mit Goldprägung
- 104 Seiten starkes Hardcover-Artbook mit den schönsten Bildern aus der Entwicklung
- Soundtrack CD mit der Musik aus beiden Spielen
- 3 farbenfrohe Buttons mit den Helden des Spiels
- 2 handgemalte Postkarten der schönsten Spiellandschaften
- Mehr als 30 Stunden Spielspaß in einer herrlich abgedrehten Rollenspielwelt
- Alles komplett in deutsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (29. März 2013)

Welche Zahlungsoptionen werden denn akzeptiert?


----------



## bundesgerd (29. März 2013)

Banküberweisung, über Paypal verfüge ich nicht.


----------

